# Are there different fog lights



## tess (May 2, 2010)

Hi All
Ive got an early 2007 2.2 SE dci T30 & Im after some front fog lights. Ive seen on ebay that some some fog lights will only fit a 2004 model onwards & some that fit 2001 - 2007. Which ones do I need?

Thanks

Tess


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There are 2 types of fog lights for the T30 models:

1. For the pre-facelift Series I T30 models between the years of 2001-2004 that use the H3 globe.

2. For the face-lift Series II T30 models between 2004-2007 that use the H11 globe.

Yours will be the facelift model fog lights. The shape of them is different to the earlier models as the bumper is different as well.

P.S. Stay clear from the universal type of fog lights which advertise suitability with all T30 models, they don't fit perfectly in place at all.


----------



## raklei (Oct 17, 2009)

it is better if you do your search with parts number.
some x-trail fog light model (i think 2004-2007) made by Veleo will be fit Renault clio, laguna... which is cheaper and more popular on EBay.


----------



## aeorcr (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi sorry for reviving and old post, but i have a new 2012 Xtrail Classic thats a T30. But i want to put on the frong Fog lights. So i bougth a pair that says NS048 on the box. Theyre like this










and they say H11 on the light bulb.

I took them to the electrician but he said that they dont fit on my car because of the bracket but its removable so i think they fit but the electrician wasnt courios enough.

Are them the worng ones for my car??

Can you provide me a link to pictures on how to install them myself???

Being a 2012 T30 i thougth that this Fog lamps for 2004 would fit nicely


----------

